# when to start/stop progesterone for short luteal phase?



## chocolate1900 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello, my OB just prescribed 200mg progesterone vag supposit. 1x daily for short luteal phase...10 or 11 days; I am almost 40 and have been ttc for 9 months with 2 maybe 3 early miscarriages. We are not testing my levels, just supplementing to try and get the next one to stick. My question is, if I start taking them 3 days post ovulation, when do I stop? My cycle is normally very short - 22-24 days - so I can't figure it out since the prog. will/should lengthen my cycle. Do I wait until the normal cycle time (ie. 23 days from day 1 of cycle) then stop progesterone? Do I wait for a neg. HPT? Or does it take a couple of days for AF to come after stopping the progesterone? (i called my OB but her office is closed until tues. next week and i ovulated yesterday i think, so should start PG soon). Thanks for your help!


----------



## escher (May 3, 2004)

My doc has me come in for a beta test before I stop taking the prometrium. But it seems to me that if you have a neg. hpt 14 or so dpo, it should be safe to stop. I don't know. Good luck deciding what works best for you!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chocolate1900* 
My question is, if I start taking them 3 days post ovulation, when do I stop? My cycle is normally very short - 22-24 days - so I can't figure it out since the prog. will/should lengthen my cycle.

if AF still has not shown on 14dpo and you have no positive hpt, call your doctor for a beta.

you do not want to stop at your normal time because the whole point of taking it is to lengthen your lp to allow a pregnancy time to implant, if you stop taking it at your normal time you pretty much negate the whole point of using it.


----------



## chocolate1900 (Jan 5, 2007)

OK thank you for the advice - that makes sense to me.


----------

